# Autoworld X-Traction and X-Traction Ultra-G Question



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm getting back into the hobby after a long absence. I'm trying to sort out what body goes with what chassis and am stumped on the AW X-Traction and Ulta-G cars. Does anyone know the first release of cars with the Ulta-G chassis? I know this is a little OCD but that's just me being me.

Thanks


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, Ultra-G are t-jet type chassis with a traction magnet.
Xtraction are similar to Magnatraction with traction magnets.
so bodies that fit t-jet (screw post bodies) will fit the Ultra-G.
bodies that fit the Magnatraction, Aurora AFX, TOMY AFX and GPlus will fit the Xtraction.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*resinmonger* : Welcome back. ...RL


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The original Johnny Lightning Thunderjet 500 cars did not have the extra neodymium traction magnet, neither did the original X-Traction cars. The name of the company was Playing Mantis. The company was sold to a company that mostly wanted the diecast part of the business and the slots were somewhat neglected, but eventually the original owner bought the slot racing part of it back. The name of the company is now Round 2 and the cars are now called Auto World. The various issues of the Johnny Lightning cars can be found on the SlotsnStuff site. There is info on Johnny Lightning/Auto World in the About Us section of the Auto World site. I was not able to find a listing of all of the Auto World T-Jet or X-Traction Ultra releases. My old computer crashed recently and a any link that I might have had to that information was lost.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey Guys, To add upon what Rich said above: 

You can find a list of the Auto World and Johnny Lightning on the Bad L Hobbies web site. (PSA - I am in no way associated with Bad L Hobbies) 

I'd provide a link but don't know if that's allowed these days. 

Regards,

Pickeringtondad


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

We do allow links to other sites - as long as it is related to the subject of the thread and not your own commercial site (or oft repeated everywhere.) 🤙


----------



## DeadlyRedly (Apr 16, 2021)

resinmonger said:


> I'm getting back into the hobby after a long absence. I'm trying to sort out what body goes with what chassis and am stumped on the AW X-Traction and Ulta-G cars. Does anyone know the first release of cars with the Ulta-G chassis? I know this is a little OCD but that's just me being me.
> 
> Thanks


I think the first 6 Auto world releases are Xtraction and all releases after that are known as Xtraction UltraG


----------

